# Anabolic Xtreme - Superdrol



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have taken this product for several months and was nearing the end of my supply. I went to anabolicx.com to purchase some more and noticed the product was discontinued.  Bodybuilding.com also took this product off their website. Any word on why this product was discontinued?


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

no clue....... kinda interesting though..... it just came out a little while ago did it not?


there are PLENTY of similiar products, that even match the exact same molecular build (im pretty sure, or maybe im thinking about their prostanzonal), that are even cheaper.... like 25 dollars a bottle with 90 caps (Superdrol had 60 right?).


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 12, 2005)

Superdrol had 60 correct. The product was very new. This was a little alarming to me.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 12, 2005)

I believe it were discontinued for fear of the impending public/media backlash on steroidal products still being legal, though there are plenty of other possible reasons.


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Pirate! (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think it will be on the open market anymore.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be on the open market anymore.



Why do you not think it will be on the market anymore?


----------



## andyo (Dec 13, 2005)

I heard (merely rumors) that it was actual winstrol in the bottle...dunno


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2005)

There have been many newspaper articles exposing these steroids recently.  More then likely they are laying low (ie. discontinuing the product)  To avoid legal ramifications


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 13, 2005)

You've been taking SUPERDROL for MONTHS!?!?!?!?!
Get on a list for a liver transplant.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> I have taken this product for several months and was nearing the end of my supply.



without any break?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> I have taken this product for several months


This is why it was discontinued.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 13, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> This is why it was discontinued.


 
No shit.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> Any word on why this product was discontinued?



Because of you.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

I havent been taken it constantly. Dont be so quick to jump to conclusions. The first part of ASSUME is ASS. Dont make yourself an ASS... thank you


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 13, 2005)

i didnt assume that man






but i still think your quite a stupid moron
aha im kiddin


----------



## MAC33 (Dec 13, 2005)

I couldn't find the thread (or was just too lazy to actually look for it) but i remember there being one here about that since the product Halodrol-50 by Gaspuri Nutrition was basically the steriod oral turnibal under a different name, that some reporter from the Washington Post formed a research team to see what products on the current market contained a form of steroid in them. Superdrol was one of the products to be found with a steroid in it and they stated that that, along with a few other products were to be taken off the market with in the next month or two because of this. That Halodrol-50 stuff wasn't even out for three weeks before they had to discontinue it.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 14, 2005)

We didn't assume shit.  You said you were taking it for months, and wanted more.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds to me like you assumed...I said I was taking it for a few months. Didnt mean straight. You ASSumed that...


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## kicka19 (Dec 15, 2005)

either way your a moron, take that for 4 weeks tops, very hard on liver, you got alot to learn b4 u dip into SD, people like you ruin it for everyone


----------



## C-Los 21 (Dec 15, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> either way your a moron, take that for 4 weeks tops, very hard on liver, you got alot to learn b4 u dip into SD, people like you ruin it for everyone


This true playboy has a point.


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Dec 16, 2005)

You people are soo cool..I wish to be as smart as you one day....That is my dream.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 16, 2005)

I would be interested in you posting your cycle, that way we don't have to "assume" that you don't know enough to be taking SD....


----------



## brodus (Dec 23, 2005)

They pulled it for one reason only, and that is a legal threat from a law firm representing the public interest under California Prop. 65.

They don't have the insurance or legal budget to afford a fight, nor do they want a public fight.

Therefore "discontinue" it, meaning source/sell it to other companies until its banned...kind of like how Designer Supps and ALRI did with AX.   The feeding chain isn't just one link, my friends.


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Dec 23, 2005)

Most online stores still have Superdrol.  They took it off the market becaue it works too well.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 23, 2005)

has anyone found yet anywhere to get bulk sd powder?


----------



## Tier (Dec 24, 2005)

jerryjb5959 said:
			
		

> Most online stores still have Superdrol.  They took it off the market becaue it works too well.



You wanna explain that to me?


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 26, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> You wanna explain that to me?



cause it not really a supplement, it is real gear


----------



## Tier (Dec 26, 2005)

So it's because it's gear not because it works well...


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 26, 2005)

oviously, why would a company take somethen off teh market that works well, i know it seems alls supplements are bullshit but companys do what products that work, its a real steroid, THAT IS WHY it is slowly comen off the market


----------

